# Happy Birthday



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday
Cyclone, Ga Camper, Howie
Have a nice day everyone

Don


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Don! Thank you.....that was nice. I appreciate it. I was just uploading some pictures and came to log them and saw that you were up early......lol funny the things we do and place we go (on the web) when we can't sleep......thanks...

I'll think I'll treat myself to a round of golf today if the weather holds up......*_








<------------Howie's 48 today! am I getting old or what? lol


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday, y'all!!
Have a great day.









Mark


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

[Happy Birthday to all three.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Happy Birthday to all!

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday to everyone of you!!!!

Hope you all have a great day.

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don gets the prize for getting up the earliest!

Happy Birthday all!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy B-day









I think Don's got the computer right next to his bed, he just rolls out, posts and rolls back in again.

Mike


----------

